# 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey all my name is Brad i own Premier Acoustic Lifestyles in both Fort Myers, FL. & outside of Nashville, TN.! I come from the world of high end home audio and now i am building a high end 2-channel car audio system being simple but yet making it sound as best as possible. I am working along with Dave Hale of Madvette Motor Sports who is doing the actual install and showing me the importance of a proper install, he specializes in custom fabrication and sub boxes. Well enough about us lets get to what we are doing! I am using the original headunit, which was an upgrade offered by Scion offered by the factory its a Pioneer with RCA's for an amp and sub, so no changes were needed there. Then I decided to go with Dynaudio Esotar2 110 tweeters Esotar2 650 drivers, and a 1200 Esotar2 Sub on a 2-way system using Esotec X232 crossovers.
Then for an amp i used TRU Technology Billet 4100 with a Level 3 upgrade, as well as channel C & D upgraded especially for the Esotar2 sub, and A & B channels with the Burr Brown upgrades, i also added on the Line Driver by TRU. Finally i am working with TARA Labs (check them out at www.taralabs.com) for some of the best audio cables you have ever heard! They make speaker and interconnects for the home that have won cable of the year 3 years running and they are completely open and neutral! So me and the owner are working together for a cable that can be used in high end mobile audio applications that will reject noise and make a large sound stage. The cables we are going to be using are based off the ZERO series and the new unreleased HALO series, the ZERO series is totally Oxygen free and one of the most awesome sounding things you have ever heard! But before we get to all the goodies we had to just get the stuff in the doors to burn it in with out the cables which are still being burnt in...
So on to the pics!


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

The first thing i did was at least try and get a little time on the speakers now give me a little benefit of the doubt this is my first time ever doing anything like this i come from the home theater world, lol but my store is going to be doing high end mobile so this is a new venture so the first thing i did was start getting some burn in time on the tweets, drivers and crossovers...









Next comes just the rough in install, remember most of this is just temp, all the RCA's and speaker cables you see are only temporary as well as the speaker mounting positions Dave is going to be building pods for the speakers as well as fabricating new pods for the tweeters and the crossovers are going in the back where the hatchback is on the left and right were the 2 useless inlets are... so yes i know the speakers are currently in a horrible position! P.S. we used all 0 gauge power cable thought it would be best as well...


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

Now in this picture this is a very crude picture of the idea of how Dave came up with the idea of putting in the amp on the foam piece that that comes with the Scion for storage in the back, see i want my XB to still have cargo space plus be able to show off so what we are going to do is take taking the foam piece creating a more sturdy one for the amp and something more appealing to the eye that will fit in the slot in the back plus look just like it was factory then cover the top with clear plexi-glass and then as the last photo shows i can have the cargo cover over the top to cover is all when i am carrying things so that the plexi-glass does not get scraped and nothing gets damaged, also it will all lift up to allow access to your spare tire if needed... Usable and awesome looking very cool


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

The rest of these pics are just the pics are just the speakers in the TEMPORARY positions as well as the crossovers and the line driver in its temporary position

















































Here are pictures now of the amp in its temp position... the design in the back all needs to be fabricated... which will take about a week 

















So stay tuned and please ask any questions, i will try and answer or i will ask Dave!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

May I make a suggestion? I would put those Mids in the kicks and run this set up active. I have these drivers. I had the first set here in the states and I have had some time with. I also owned a 08 xb. I am familiar with the characterists of the car. Trust me when I say put the drivers in the kicks and run them on axis.


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

Sick equipment!! IMO if you want to get the most of the mids you need to seal up the door with some dampening. You would be surprised how much better the dyns will sound. I would also put the crossover in the vehicle to avoid moisture and to be able to play with the settings a little bit. Ive heard these speakers and they really are amazing. If these came out a while ago i would have bought them but i already have a bunch of the esotec drivers. Oh well. Another suggestion would be to run your drivers all active. You would need another amp though but from my experience the dyns can handle a lot of power and the crossovers really hold them back. Good luck.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

Another suggestion would be to run your drivers all active. You would need another amp though but from my experience the dyns can handle a lot of power and the crossovers really hold them back. Good luck.[/QUOTE]

especially since the Esotars do not have crossovers yet. Using the Esotec crossovers will limit the drivers since the esotecs and the esotars have different characteristics. I honestly feel you will be doing these drivers a disjustice by using those crossovers get another 4100 and let these Dyns shine.


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

he did say the speakers were going in pods... this is temporary...


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



jayhawkblk said:


> Another suggestion would be to run your drivers all active. You would need another amp though but from my experience the dyns can handle a lot of power and the crossovers really hold them back. Good luck.


especially since the Esotars do not have crossovers yet. Using the Esotec crossovers will limit the drivers since the esotecs and the esotars have different characteristics. I honestly feel you will be doing these drivers a disjustice by using those crossovers get another 4100 and let these Dyns shine.[/QUOTE]

Just a lil FYI and some cool news Esotar CROSSOVERS are coming out first quarter 09....  so thats what i am waiting for... not to concerned on these Esotec crossovers since they are all just temp i am getting the Esotar2 crossovers when they come out we are an authorized Dynaudio dealer and i will be using this car for competitions


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



so cal eddie said:


> Sick equipment!! IMO if you want to get the most of the mids you need to seal up the door with some dampening. You would be surprised how much better the dyns will sound. *I would also put the crossover in the vehicle to avoid moisture* and to be able to play with the settings a little bit. Ive heard these speakers and they really are amazing. If these came out a while ago i would have bought them but i already have a bunch of the esotec drivers. Oh well. Another suggestion would be to run your drivers all active. You would need another amp though but from my experience the dyns can handle a lot of power and the crossovers really hold them back. Good luck.


The crossovers are in the vehicle


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

No EQ? _At least_?


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



t3sn4f2 said:


> No EQ? _At least_?


Hmmm... well i don't know ha ha ha i am considering it.... the beauty of this system is that you wont be able to tell when you get in that it's a custom system unless you look real close. Hence the stock head unit... i would have to figure out where to put the EQ unit.... it is a thought... I am such a fan of the Dynudio Confidence C4's (their home speakers) which is what this system is derived from and the fact you don't have to fiddle with it at all... but i just may consider an EQ unit...

As for sound deadening we are using Second Skin all throughout... 
P.S. jerry rigged the Esotar2 tweeters up this morning cause well i am impatient lol and wow they really really need some time on them but they sound amazing... i also burned a Hi Resolution CD from Music Giants of all HD Music in lossless audio files... very very good... waiting to hear my reference piece on the system when it is ready... Dire Straits- Love Over Gold album


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



pal1982 said:


> *Hmmm... well i don't know ha ha ha i am considering it.... the beauty of this system is that you wont be able to tell when you get in that it's a custom system unless you look real close. Hence the stock head unit... i would have to figure out where to put the EQ unit.... it is a thought... I am such a fan of the Dynudio Confidence C4's (their home speakers) which is what this system is derived from and the fact you don't have to fiddle with it at all... but i just may consider an EQ unit...*
> 
> As for sound deadening we are using Second Skin all throughout...
> P.S. jerry rigged the Esotar2 tweeters up this morning cause well i am impatient lol and wow they really really need some time on them but they sound amazing... i also burned a Hi Resolution CD from Music Giants of all HD Music in lossless audio files... very very good... waiting to hear my reference piece on the system when it is ready... Dire Straits- Love Over Gold album


Yeah I'd consider at least a type of EQ'ing device between the head unit and amps. It can still be stealth since you can set it and have it somewhere hidden away. No need to fiddle with it really once you get things to where you like, use the tone controls on the radio for personal tuning on songs. 

A car changes the sound of your source much much more then a room in a house does. That's a lot of nice high end stuff to let your car dampen it's potential.


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



t3sn4f2 said:


> Yeah I'd consider at least a type of EQ'ing device between the head unit and amps. It can still be stealth since you can set it and have it somewhere hidden away. No need to fiddle with it really once you get things to where you like, use the tone controls on the radio for personal tuning on songs.
> 
> A car changes the sound of your source much much more then a room in a house does. That's a lot of nice high end stuff to let your car dampen it's potential.


Thanks for the advice and thats good to know, something i will def. take into consideration


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

I find it funny that you're going to an elite level cable supplier, presumably to pay hundreds of dollars for "premium" cables that at the end of the day plug into an OEM pioneer headunit 

Them home theatre boys love their fancy looking cables...


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



pal1982 said:


> Hmmm... well i don't know ha ha ha i am considering it.... the beauty of this system is that you wont be able to tell when you get in that it's a custom system unless you look real close. Hence the stock head unit... i would have to figure out where to put the EQ unit.... it is a thought... I am such a fan of the Dynudio Confidence C4's (their home speakers) which is what this system is derived from and the fact you don't have to fiddle with it at all... but i just may consider an EQ unit...


There is no reason why an aftermarket headunit can not look like it's an OEM fitted item and lets face it that Pioneer thing doesn't look very standard anyway. Do your equipment some justice and use a decent Headunit.

Yeah the C4's may sound great in there perfectly designed enclosure in a nice room that has very little effect on the response of the speakers, but your installing into a car, what those esotars may sound like in a flat baffle is probably very different to what they sound like in a car, because unlike audio in a home, a car has massive effects on the response of the drivers you put in it, from reflections, peaks, troughs, resonance etc... Unless you spend alot of time generally many months trialing different speaker locations till you decide on what sounds best, then working without an EQ is nearly always going to result in a very compromised result.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



Luke352 said:


> *There is no reason why an aftermarket headunit can not look like it's an OEM fitted item and lets face it that Pioneer thing doesn't look very standard anyway. Do your equipment some justice and use a decent Headunit.*
> 
> Yeah the C4's may sound great in there perfectly designed enclosure in a nice room that has very little effect on the response of the speakers, but your installing into a car, what those esotars may sound like in a flat baffle is probably very different to what they sound like in a car, because unlike audio in a home, a car has massive effects on the response of the drivers you put in it, from reflections, peaks, troughs, resonance etc... Unless you spend alot of time generally many months trialing different speaker locations till you decide on what sounds best, then working without an EQ is nearly always going to result in a very compromised result.


I don't think we can make that call without measuring it first, there is no reason why it can't have acceptable preamp outputs.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



t3sn4f2 said:


> The crossovers are in the vehicle


lol... more specifically.. move the crossovers out of the door... I don't think there are many passive networks out there any more that don't at least havea tweeter level adjustments in them... not to mention lots of other adjustments as you get better component sets... why put them where you can't get to them? You can't really tune without the door panels installed 7 then you have to take it all apart to get to them...

Mounting them in the kick area or undr the dash above the kick is usually smarter.

Rob


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



TXwrxWagon said:


> lol... more specifically.. move the crossovers out of the door... I don't think there are many passive networks out there any more that don't at least havea tweeter level adjustments in them... not to mention lots of other adjustments as you get better component sets... why put them where you can't get to them? You can't really tune without the door panels installed 7 then you have to take it all apart to get to them...
> 
> Mounting them in the kick area or undr the dash above the kick is usually smarter.
> 
> Rob


True, anything with more then a +/- 3dB tweeter adjustment then I would move them somewhere more accessible.

By the way, dunno if I was clear on the inside of the car thing. I meant they are _in the car_, meaning they are on the other side of the vapor barrier and weather stripping, no moisture on that side. I wasn't trying to be smart


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

Agreeing with you guys, I would never, ever in a million years mount the crossovers in the door. It's easy for me to say that having learned this the hard way.


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



Big_Valven said:


> I find it funny that you're going to an elite level cable supplier, presumably to pay hundreds of dollars for "premium" cables that at the end of the day plug into an OEM pioneer headunit
> 
> Them home theatre boys love their fancy looking cables...


Well, 6 years experience tells me cables make all the difference and Matthew Bond at TARA Labs 20+ years experience when we put out heads together cables make all the difference, i have heard just ripcord, and i have heard the good stuff... trust me its always worth the money to go the distance in cables... i know the Pioneer headunit will hurt it some but the cables will make a major difference... trust me on this.


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



Luke352 said:


> There is no reason why an aftermarket headunit can not look like it's an OEM fitted item and lets face it that Pioneer thing doesn't look very standard anyway. Do your equipment some justice and use a decent Headunit.
> 
> Yeah the C4's may sound great in there perfectly designed enclosure in a nice room that has very little effect on the response of the speakers, but your installing into a car, what those esotars may sound like in a flat baffle is probably very different to what they sound like in a car, because unlike audio in a home, a car has massive effects on the response of the drivers you put in it, from reflections, peaks, troughs, resonance etc... Unless you spend alot of time generally many months trialing different speaker locations till you decide on what sounds best, then working without an EQ is nearly always going to result in a very compromised result.


That's why i am not relying on my little knowledge of mobile audio.... i am relying on the knowledge of Dave Hale from Madvette Motor Sports who works with Dyn's as well he is working in each step of this process to make sure this sounds the absolute best, he was recommended by Dynaudio and he is extremely knowledgeable, I am just making little comparisons to home theater vs. mobile audio. Dave will be the real master mind behind this system all together, i am providing the components and telling him what i want it to do in the end.


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



t3sn4f2 said:


> I don't think we can make that call without measuring it first, there is no reason why it can't have acceptable preamp outputs.


Yes, thanks. I would like to try is as it sits see how good/bad it sounds and go from there adjustments can always be made... I find spending a ton of money when you really didn't need to is what is crazy... if this sounds awesome with a stock headunit that is more impressive than say non standard headunit that sounds almost as good. For alot more, with a bunch of additions


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

I hope this thread doesn't turn into another oone of those threads. Let the guy enjoy his stuff.


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



TXwrxWagon said:


> lol... more specifically.. move the crossovers out of the door... I don't think there are many passive networks out there any more that don't at least havea tweeter level adjustments in them... not to mention lots of other adjustments as you get better component sets... why put them where you can't get to them? You can't really tune without the door panels installed 7 then you have to take it all apart to get to them...
> 
> Mounting them in the kick area or undr the dash above the kick is usually smarter.
> 
> Rob


The crossover's will not end up in the doors as a end area, look at the pic of the hatch back opened, the little open area on the left and right toward the top in line with the windows.... they will be going there... then plexiglass put over them for access


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



t3sn4f2 said:


> I hope this thread doesn't turn into another oone of those threads. Let the guy enjoy his stuff.


LOL, ah its all in good sport.... Truth be told i have a plan and i am going with it, the only thing honestly i may sway from is the EQ i liked that idea.... my idea for the car is this:
1. Keep it look as close to stock as possible
2. Make it sound as good as possible without doing a ton of mods
3. Make it have a couple of hidden "flashy features" that can be shown off for shows, or to customers.

And thats pretty much it


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



t3sn4f2 said:


> I hope this thread doesn't turn into another oone of those threads. Let the guy enjoy his stuff.


I dont think anyone is trying to keep him from enjoying his stuff. Since I have owned the car he is using and I own and use the equipment that he is using I just wanted to give him some food for thought.


----------



## audisoner 596 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

Nice setup, though I would mate the dyns with McIntosh or Sinfoni


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



audisoner 596 said:


> Nice setup, though I would mate the dyns with McIntosh or Sinfoni


If the Mac is like it is in home theater/ 2-channel audio world as it is in mobile audio, not interested...  i know its better than what i have but again trying to keep it stock as possible with a few tweaks


----------



## chromeale (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

Have you checked out the Hertz Mille sub? Not bad at all and probably the best sub out there. I don't know how the Dyn sub sound, but the Mille really moves masses of air if paired with Tru.


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



chromeale said:


> Have you checked out the Hertz Mille sub? Not bad at all and probably the best sub out there. I don't know how the Dyn sub sound, but the Mille really moves masses of air if paired with Tru.


I know the Dynaudio is about as accurate and musical sounding as they come, i want it to sound about as realistic as possible. It's not about moving air its about realism


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



jayhawkblk said:


> I dont think anyone is trying to keep him from enjoying his stuff. Since I have owned the car he is using and I own and use the equipment that he is using I just wanted to give him some food for thought.


I have no issues with your posts


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

great equipment .. hm i might get a TRU to pair with my hertz stuff.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



chromeale said:


> Have you checked out the Hertz Mille sub? Not bad at all and probably the best sub out there. I don't know how the Dyn sub sound, but the Mille really moves masses of air if paired with Tru.


I have run the Mille 12 and it does not come close to the Dyn when comes to accuracy. I have also run the Sinfoni on the Dyns as well as the Tru and the Tru is superior IMO.


----------



## f#1man (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



pal1982 said:


> If the Mac is like it is in home theater/ 2-channel audio world as it is in mobile audio, not interested...  i know its better than what i have but again trying to keep it stock as possible with a few tweaks


Macs make some of the ballsiest amps in home theater...so I don't know if your comment was good or bad. The only car audio piece I would use from Mac's lineup is the big 602...other than that the 404's and 302's are great amps. I've never heard anyone on the home/2channel side complain about mac power only that it's ballsy....granted their speakers, surround stuff, integrated stuff is mediocre but pure mac power is a beast.


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



f#1man said:


> Macs make some of the ballsiest amps in home theater...so I don't know if your comment was good or bad. The only car audio piece I would use from Mac's lineup is the big 602...other than that the 404's and 302's are great amps. I've never heard anyone on the home/2channel side complain about mac power only that it's ballsy....granted their speakers, surround stuff, integrated stuff is mediocre but pure mac power is a beast.


I'll take the TRU over a Mac for the mobile audio any day, and a Simaudio or Parasound for the home over a Mac any day  Have sold against Mac for over six years... not impressed whatsoever by them... Great sounding---Parasound... Just pure undeniable ultimate Fidelity---- Simaudio


----------



## f#1man (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



pal1982 said:


> I'll take the TRU over a Mac for the mobile audio any day, and a Simaudio or Parasound for the home over a Mac any day  Have sold against Mac for over six years... not impressed whatsoever by them... Great sounding---Parasound... Just pure undeniable ultimate Fidelity---- Simaudio


TRU over a 602? Granted you could make the argument that the 602 cost significantly more than the TRU but I've owned both c7.2 and the 602 and I will say the 602 takes it. 

Never dabbed with simaudio but I did own some parasound gear (silverline series) and that was very nice for the price. But again, pure power wise (we're not talking bang for the buck) Mcintosh is in another ballpark. I was fortunate enough to know the distrubutor for Mac products here and auditioned quite a few mac amps. Like I said, I really don't care for anything Mac besides there big boy amps.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

Subscribing to watch your progress Brad. Gimme a call again anytime !


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



6spdcoupe said:


> Subscribing to watch your progress Brad. Gimme a call again anytime !


Awesome, i just saw you post! Welcome on... the sub goes in Monday night Dave got the mold for it done... right now everything is very temporary...


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

I'm just wondering. You have deep pockets for this install and you want to keep it looking stock. It seems silly to run ridiculously expensive cables from a mediocre head unit all the way back to the trunk. Why not keep the stock HU and run a stealth controller for a nice digital-out changer in the hatch? You can run 1" lengths of cable instead of 12" and get better sound in the process. If you want to keep the functionality of the of the stock HU, you can even do that with something like the Sinfoni Premier (or something much cheaper).


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

Scribed...


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



pal1982 said:


> Well, 6 years experience tells me cables make all the difference and Matthew Bond at TARA Labs 20+ years experience when we put out heads together cables make all the difference, i have heard just ripcord, and i have heard the good stuff... trust me its always worth the money to go the distance in cables... i know the Pioneer headunit will hurt it some but the cables will make a major difference... trust me on this.


They don't make "all the difference," they make a small difference in the scope that characteristics of a cable can provide. You wouldn't argue that they make more difference than proper physical and digital time-alignment to the integrity of a soundstage?

There are proven characteristics and technologies related to cables being able to provide the best transmission of sound possible between appliances, but if you're feeding crap into it, they're hardly going to fix the problem. Whilst it's important (essential in fact) to have good cables, I feel there are more important parts in the signal chain in gaining respectable sound quality. Believe me, if you'd gone a HXD2, or a Nak headunit or something, I wouldn't think twice about cables like this, but going with an OEM headunit leaves a lot to be desired right at the start of the chain.

I suspect I'm not the only gentle critic of this point though, so I say let the build begin and the results speak for themselves. I am sure it's going to be a learning process and I for one will be following.


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

Subscribed for sure. 

I also agree about getting another deck with more tunning abilities. I guess if you are staying passive, then it don't matter as much, but with the stuff you have, I would get an active HU or processor and go that route. 

Looks like some unreal equipment though and in the long run, I am sure it will be what you are looking for. 

Enjoy and look forward to some more pics.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



Big_Valven said:


> They don't make "all the difference," they make a small difference in the scope that characteristics of a cable can provide. You wouldn't argue that they make more difference than proper physical and digital time-alignment to the integrity of a soundstage?
> 
> *There are proven characteristics and technologies related to cables being able to provide the best transmission of sound possible between appliances,* but if you're feeding crap into it, they're hardly going to fix the problem. Whilst it's important (essential in fact) to have good cables, I feel there are more important parts in the signal chain in gaining respectable sound quality. Believe me, if you'd gone a HXD2, or a Nak headunit or something, I wouldn't think twice about cables like this, but going with an OEM headunit leaves a lot to be desired right at the start of the chain.
> 
> I suspect I'm not the only gentle critic of this point though, so I say let the build begin and the results speak for themselves. I am sure it's going to be a learning process and I for one will be following.


Hhmm, I don't know about that. If you listen with measuring equipment, yes, but put ears at the end of that chain and the differences end up being all in your head. Nothing wrong with that, but no way a proven fact to be guided by.


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



f#1man said:


> TRU over a 602? Granted you could make the argument that the 602 cost significantly more than the TRU but I've owned both c7.2 and the 602 and I will say the 602 takes it.


The old Tru Coppers are not the same animal as the Tru Billets


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



pal1982 said:


> Well, 6 years experience tells me cables make all the difference and Matthew Bond at TARA Labs 20+ years experience when we put out heads together cables make all the difference, i have heard just ripcord, and i have heard the good stuff... trust me its always worth the money to go the distance in cables... i know the Pioneer headunit will hurt it some but the cables will make a major difference... trust me on this.




I think a properly installed and tuned equipment makes all the difference. 

After a certain point cable is cable, especially in a car environment.


----------



## marchel (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

Hi PAL1982,

I am home audiophile too, I like signal purity and transparent sounding system.

If I were you , I would never use the crossover in the amp or any other analog XO and eq . Active filters only degrade the signal, If you can hear the difference between the sound of cables like me, I'm sure you can hear the difference between having the XO in the signal path or swtched out. And it sounds most transparent with the xo switched out Same could be said if you active drive the tweeter and the mid. I just use a passive filter to cutoff the bass going to the midbass driver, By fabricating a short RCA cable with a .2mfd poly caps (depending on the input imp. of the amp), to cut the bass at aound between 50 to 80hz. You can then use the rear output of the HU for the sub channel, Dont mix the front and rear input of the amp. by the use of Y connect rca cables, As it could also contaminate the signal purity of the front channel.

BTW, I hope I'm making sense here as I realize that not all music lovers have sensitive enough ears to disern the difference of what I've talked about. Some would argue that cables dont make any differences , but in the end , Its the ear of the beholder that really matters, Same with using active xo and not.

Otoh, If you replace the HU with the ones that have built in DSP, I would definitly take advantage of the EQ and Active xo , cause as I've heard , DSP eq and xo sounds very transparent and pure.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



marchel said:


> BTW, I hope I'm making sense here as I realize that not all music lovers have sensitive enough ears to disern the difference of what I've talked about.


Hate to break it to you, but no, you're not. And it has nothing to do with anyone else's ears.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

Imo it's certainly arguable that passive components introduce greater measured and audible changes in the signal than active filters.

Also, I find it strange that one would choose to emphasize cabling and "simplicity" in a listening environment that imparts significant reproduction errors.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



npdang said:


> Also, I find it strange that one would choose to emphasize cabling and "simplicity" in a listening environment that imparts significant reproduction errors.


Good point.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

So what's the latest?


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



CAMSHAFT said:


> So what's the latest?


Nothing new, my installer has been down with the flu, i will tell you when something new happens


----------



## roger21087 (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

Hey Brad, I was in your store a couple of months ago (the guy with the escalade with the 2 1200s and Esotar2 comps) hope you remember. 

Im really glad to see that your build is coming along. Im really looking forward to seeing how it all turns out. 

Let us know when its all setup and EQd as Id really like to swing by your shop next time Im in Nashville and take a listen to how those Dyns sound with that TRU amp.

-Roger


----------



## audisoner 596 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

Nice setup...but I'd go with Massive Audio install kit. Best on market...silver tinned copper wires (better than OFC)


----------



## audisoner 596 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



jayhawkblk said:


> I have run the Mille 12 and it does not come close to the Dyn when comes to accuracy. I have also run the Sinfoni on the Dyns as well as the Tru and the Tru is superior IMO.


How does Dyn sound with Audison VRX, anyone tried?
I know Dyn and Mac a match


----------



## apnn (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

nice, im driving a older version domestic bB. Do you face any problem on the midbass respond? Mine midbass are mounted on doors and they dont work well, seem to have something to do with the acoustic of the door. Suspected cancellation.


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

Ok guys i'm back! LOL sorry for the long delay but you know a man has to work! ha ha ha.... well here is the latest just so you know when i post the pic's first off Dave, my installer has come to a revelation lol, and that is the custom box he made for my XB he wants to market so... if your interested message me... Here goes 1) the tweeters because of the size are difficult to fit into where we want them to go so we had to remove the face metal baffle off of them to get them to work, and i am going on vacation for a week and needed my car back so we didn't get the tweeters done, only about 40% done, we got them kind of framed in and fabricated to what we wanted and what would work so i will show you a very ROUGH look at the IDEA be kind of what they are going to look like so please be gentle with the comments.... lol 2) we never even started on the pods for the mid range so they are still in the door and not on the outsides. However we did majorly soundproof the doors making it so the doors don't resonate... and vibrate making it so the speakers sound blah... 3) the plexi-glass that will go over the amp goes in tomorrow and it will also go over the cross overs as well. Well thats about it for now... take a look at the pics and tell me what you think! It sounds unreal, i am impressed at the clarity and how well it images and how tight the bass is, it is truly a great install with a great system! P.S.- Yes I did put my fancy cables in the TARA Labs ISM series cables... it made a big improvement even Dave my installer who was skeptical at first said it was a major improvement in sound just adding those


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

Ok guys i'm back! LOL sorry for the long delay but you know a man has to work! ha ha ha.... well here is the latest just so you know when i post the pic's first off Dave, my installer has come to a revelation lol, and that is the custom box he made for my XB he wants to market so... if your interested message me... Here goes 1) the tweeters because of the size are difficult to fit into where we want them to go so we had to remove the face metal baffle off of them to get them to work, and i am going on vacation for a week and needed my car back so we didn't get the tweeters done, only about 40% done, we got them kind of framed in and fabricated to what we wanted and what would work so i will show you a very ROUGH look at the IDEA be kind of what they are going to look like so please be gentle with the comments.... lol 2) we never even started on the pods for the mid range so they are still in the door and not on the outsides. However we did majorly soundproof the doors making it so the doors don't resonate... and vibrate making it so the speakers sound blah... 3) the plexi-glass that will go over the amp goes in tomorrow and it will also go over the cross overs as well. Well thats about it for now... take a look at the pics and tell me what you think! It sounds unreal, i am impressed at the clarity and how well it images and how tight the bass is, it is truly a great install with a great system! P.S.- Yes I did put my fancy cables in the TARA Labs ISM series cables... it made a big improvement even Dave my installer who was skeptical at first said it was a major improvement in sound just adding those


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*


----------



## Audio Dave (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

Looks pretty good.  It's getting there.....


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

Nicely done, i have had plans for quite a while to build my amp rack in a similar fashion. Now all i need is the time......


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



AndyInOC said:


> Nicely done, i have had plans for quite a while to build my amp rack in a similar fashion. Now all i need is the time......


Dave did mine and did a heck of a job, on a side note i drove from Nashville, TN. to Fort Myers, FL. 12 hours non stop and the amp never over heated and shut off it was a great design... i am very happy with it too! Got hotter that a firecracker but never overheated it dispersed the heat well!


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

How do you like the sub in that position? These new xB's can be really odd where sub response is concerned


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



AndyInOC said:


> How do you like the sub in that position? These new xB's can be really odd where sub response is concerned


it sounds really good, in fact it fills the car well without sounding boomy or overwhelming, the gain is always turned up about a quarter of the way and it sounds very natural. I think Dave is gonna make and sell those boxes, it fits like a glove in the XB and i have had alot of friends look at it (i am on vacation where i used to live) that can't tell it aftermarket! which is what i wanted


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



pal1982 said:


> it sounds really good, in fact it fills the car well without sounding boomy or overwhelming, the gain is always turned up about a quarter of the way and it sounds very natural. I think Dave is gonna make and sell those boxes, it fits like a glove in the XB and i have had alot of friends look at it (i am on vacation where i used to live) that can't tell it aftermarket! which is what i wanted



i will have to keep my eyes peeled and experiment a bit, in mine in a downfire i can bring the boom but not nice solid bass lol


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

Thanks guys, i am looking to put the finishing touches on it here when i get back... all and all it sounds awesome and i am very pleased, i want to so some SQ competitions with it


----------



## Maddman (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

nice installation work; do you have a close-up picture of the tweeter pods that you can post?


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



pal1982 said:


> Thanks guys, i am looking to put the finishing touches on it here when i get back... all and all it sounds awesome and i am very pleased, i want to so some SQ competitions with it


Well its been a long time i hope some of you guys are still around and didn't loose the faith! Failing economy set me back a little and my bad health, but its back in the shop this week to get finished for good!

As was mentioned we are selling the Scion XB boxes like what you see in the pix for 8", 10" and 12" subs because they work flawlessly and they are easy to put in. Just need about a 10 day lead time... in about 1 week you will see the final pics with it all done... it is approaching show material! We are doing a Dynaudio sponsored show for high end Mobile and Home audio at our showroom mid October where you will see some of the coolest stuff your gonna see anywhere too!


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

Is that amplifier screwed down to foam?


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

I was kinda shocked when I saw those pics and thought to myself I thought this was meant to be done by a Pro, but I reread your opening text to the pics and breathed a sigh of relief because it's only a temp job, lol. 

My only comment is about removing the tweeter faceplate, the reason many of these large format tweeters work so well is partially due to the faceplate.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



pal1982 said:


> Well, 6 years experience tells me cables make all the difference and Matthew Bond at TARA Labs 20+ years experience when we put out heads together cables make all the difference, i have heard just ripcord, and i have heard the good stuff... trust me its always worth the money to go the distance in cables... i know the Pioneer headunit will hurt it some but the cables will make a major difference... trust me on this.



Consider this some constructive criticism and hopefully it will lead to an even better sounding install for you in the end which is, I'm sure, what your after here anyway. Aside from the quality of the install itself (vehicle resonance and acoustic dampening, driver location and aiming, etc) the source unit and the speakers will yield the most dramatic difference in the sound quality in your vehicle. You've spared no expense with the amplifier and speaker selections, and cable too (I dont necessarily share the same opinion about its merits, but nevertheless). You would really be doing yourself a disservice if you didnt upgrade your factory headunit to a better model with quality DAC's, cleaner stronger outputs, etc. It all starts at the source my friend, if its a weak link in the chain, everything else suffers- your Tru amps and your DynAudio drivers.

Glad to see the crossovers were removed from the door. Thats never a good idea.

What would I do in your situation? Well you've already got some nice gear there that would make for an excellent sounding vehicle, minus the head unit. I would upgrade to a Clarion DRZ-9255 which is one, if not the best sounding headunits you can get. It has built in time alignment, active crossovers, and eq which will help make less than optimal mounting locations and aiming less of a handicap.
Its truly very difficult to get the best sound from your drivers when using a canned passive crossover. When you're dealing with odd mounting locations, off axis aiming, vehicle reflections and acoustics, etc...using a "standard" passive crossover is just not the way to go. You either need to run active crossovers (like in the head unit above) so that you can adjust on the fly to MATE with the installation of the drivers well, or you need to do alot of testing and build a properly designed passive crossover to do the same job. If you're of the camp that believe active crossovers introduce much audible noise (Im not a member of that camp) then some custom passive crossovers should probably be in your future.

Kick pods for the drivers would be great as they can be angled more appropriately to get a more on axis response to the listener. This will also minimize your path length differences since they are currently mounted in the doors.

If there was one thing I'd change for sure though, its the source unit hands down. If you think you can hear a difference by swapping speaker cables than you will think its a totally different system (for the better) by running a Clarion DRZ-9255, Pioneer DEX-P9, Eclipse CD 7200, Nakamichi CD-700II, Denon A1/R1/Z1, Rockford Fosgate RFX-8250, etc.

Looking forward to finished build pics my friend. I'm sure rides in the car are much more enjoyable now, eh ?


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



Luke352 said:


> I was kinda shocked when I saw those pics and thought to myself I thought this was meant to be done by a Pro, but I reread your opening text to the pics and breathed a sigh of relief because it's only a temp job, lol.
> 
> My only comment is about removing the tweeter faceplate, the reason many of these large format tweeters work so well is partially due to the faceplate.


We got Dynaudio's thoughts on that and they said what we would loose would be minimal, so we tried with and without the faceplate and it just would not be done with it... and it was a very minimal loss.


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



jmlaudio said:


> Is that amplifier screwed down to foam?


It's on a board that is carpeted that is then attached to the base.


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



captainobvious said:


> Consider this some constructive criticism and hopefully it will lead to an even better sounding install for you in the end which is, I'm sure, what your after here anyway. Aside from the quality of the install itself (vehicle resonance and acoustic dampening, driver location and aiming, etc) the source unit and the speakers will yield the most dramatic difference in the sound quality in your vehicle. You've spared no expense with the amplifier and speaker selections, and cable too (I dont necessarily share the same opinion about its merits, but nevertheless). You would really be doing yourself a disservice if you didnt upgrade your factory headunit to a better model with quality DAC's, cleaner stronger outputs, etc. It all starts at the source my friend, if its a weak link in the chain, everything else suffers- your Tru amps and your DynAudio drivers.
> 
> Glad to see the crossovers were removed from the door. Thats never a good idea.
> 
> ...


The head unit is always a toss, i think about doing an Alpine EQ as well... the reason the crossovers are there too is (you did not hear this from me) Dynaudio is releasing an Esotar2 version of their crossovers to mate with these tweets, mid range. Also there are pods going in the doors and the speakers are coming out of the doors to be angled up to the driver to handle the reflection and the timing as well.
Thanks for all your seggestions 
Now that my shop is doing mobile audio we are trying to do my car that will be a show piece so being careful to make it sound absolutely stunning... as you guys now that takes time and patience... I am glad i don't do the installs... i just know the product


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



pal1982 said:


> The head unit is always a toss, i think about doing an Alpine EQ as well... the reason the crossovers are there too is (you did not hear this from me) Dynaudio is releasing an Esotar2 version of their crossovers to mate with these tweets, mid range. Also there are pods going in the doors and the speakers are coming out of the doors to be angled up to the driver to handle the reflection and the timing as well.
> Thanks for all your seggestions
> Now that my shop is doing mobile audio we are trying to do my car that will be a show piece so being careful to make it sound absolutely stunning... as you guys now that takes time and patience... I am glad i don't do the installs... i just know the product


Fair enough. My point about the passives though is this: Even a DynAudio Esotar2 crossover does not guarantee you will get the best response from your drivers. Mounting locations, angling and other vehicle acoustical factors play a big role in the sound that makes it to your ears. Finding the optimal crossover frequencies and slopes for your drivers _in their mounted locations_ is a trial and error process. A prefabbed boxed passive crossover (like what you will get from DynAudio is just not going to give you the best possible sound from your drivers. (Since this is going to be your shops "show piece", this is certainly something to consider.)

At the very least, you may want to try a headunit with some built in processing and time alignment to find the crossover settings that sound best to you, and then see where you stand as compared to the passives supplied.


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



captainobvious said:


> Fair enough. My point about the passives though is this: Even a DynAudio Esotar2 crossover does not guarantee you will get the best response from your drivers. Mounting locations, angling and other vehicle acoustical factors play a big role in the sound that makes it to your ears. Finding the optimal crossover frequencies and slopes for your drivers _in their mounted locations_ is a trial and error process. A prefabbed boxed passive crossover (like what you will get from DynAudio is just not going to give you the best possible sound from your drivers. (Since this is going to be your shops "show piece", this is certainly something to consider.)
> 
> At the very least, you may want to try a headunit with some built in processing and time alignment to find the crossover settings that sound best to you, and then see where you stand as compared to the passives supplied.


i would consider switching it out but head unit opinions are like belly buttons everyone's got one... LOL i hear Kenwood Excelon is great... then people say Clarion... then old copper Denon... its enough to make you batty... that's why i am headunit neutral


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

Its not really the manufacturer, but the quality of the internal components, the output devices and the features. You'll see from the few I mentioned above there is a wide range of options. Actually, if you like McIntosh, the mx406 is another that would be good to add to the list. And you could also add in Alpine's F#1 sources too.
Oh, and some of the Excelon units are pretty good. Although I wouldnt put them in the same category as the units listed above.

Think of it this way...since you are a home audio "audiophile".
Would you choose a $100 Pioneer cd player as your source unit to run with your very nice setup? Why/why not? Just as in home audio, there are far superior source units in car audio as well. The list above gives you many of them


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*



captainobvious said:


> Its not really the manufacturer, but the quality of the internal components, the output devices and the features. You'll see from the few I mentioned above there is a wide range of options. Actually, if you like McIntosh, the mx406 is another that would be good to add to the list.
> Oh, and some of the Excelon units are pretty good. Although I wouldnt put them in the same category as the units listed above.


Duly noted... i just am trying to keep the car as stock looking as possible... however... i want the best sound quality.... i would like one that give me good IPOD control to since i have a mod on my ipod that allows for all lossless audio files... my whole CD collection is on it in a lossless format


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: 08 SCION XB, Dynaudio Esotar2 1200, 650, &110, w/ TRU Technology Billet 4100 Amp!*

Bump for a guy with good amp choice.


----------

